
Why does medicine cost so much?  Here's how drug prices are set - hhs
http://time.com/5564547/drug-prices-medicine/?linkId=65902613
======
shraremywin2
This is how it works now.

How much are you willing to pay of my money to save your life...what could go
wrong.

